# Buce Drift - now 11 buce varieties strong



## Kalum (6 Dec 2018)

So my learning curve continues a year in and i'm re-scaping my main tank. I'm starting to find out what i do and don't like and learned a lot about composition from my smaller 45P tank which i love and looking back at how this tank started out. Made a lot of mistakes along the way but it's all trial and error and looking forward to this one. 

One of my main decisions is to go back low tech, after running my tank this way for the last 2 months i've noticed a difference for the better in the fish (CO2 was lime green with a 1 point drop so nothing excessive) and not a massive impact on growth with plants all still growing well 

Plans for my re-scape next week are:

Tank - Aqua One Opti White 60 x 40 x 40
Lighting - Twinstar 600s with TC421 controller
Filter/heater - Eheim Pro 4+ 350t (2373)
Glasswear - 17mm Cal Aqua Labs influx x3 lily pipe & Chihiros Stainless 18mm outflow

Hardscape - Driftwood & Seiryu stone
Substrate - ADA La Plata sand
Ferts - UKAPF EI 

Plant list - 
Bucephalandra sp. Mini Needle Leaf
Bucephalandra sp. Braun-rot/Serimbu
Bucephalandra sp. Red
Cyperus Helferi
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Blyxa Japonica
Cryptocoryne Beckettii
Fissidens Fontanus (phoenix moss)
Riccardia Chamedryfolia (mini pellia)

This will be home to 1 Espei Rasbora, 6 Celestial Pearl Danios, 8 Green Neon Tertas, 4 otos and an army of red cherries. Will be adding more neons and possibly some Bentosi/Ornate Tetras after the tank has settled in


----------



## Kalum (6 Dec 2018)




----------



## Kalum (11 Dec 2018)

Initial hardscape layout


----------



## Kalum (11 Dec 2018)

Sneak peek of how it's going...


----------



## Kalum (11 Dec 2018)




----------



## Kalum (11 Dec 2018)

Flooded


----------



## Kalum (11 Dec 2018)

Thinking about just leaving it with natural daylight only for a couple of days but still dosing ferts (EI) to help the in vitro plants transition and then slowly up the lighting over the coming weeks (still going to be low lighting, maybe only 30-40% on my twinstar 600s by the end since aiming for no co2) 

Any opinions on this?


----------



## alto (11 Dec 2018)

Looks good 

though I’d switch out that _odd_ stone at the left front

Next scape, I’d try the effect of bigger stones with that wood

Even with the controller, I’d add in some floating plants or fast growing stems while Buce’s etc establish
Filter already cycled? if not, I’d especially add some fast stems
It’s always easier to limit algae chances from the start than fight it once it’s visible


----------



## Kalum (11 Dec 2018)

Thanks alto, I knew someone would pick out that stone on the front left and it wasn't there initially but I felt if was all too uniform around the base of the wood, there's moss between that and the stone to the left which makes it look a bit more detached so might remove and see if I have anything else I can place to the right of it, can never seem to get stone placement quite right but seem OK with the wood

I've got a full pot of frogbit to go in which will be transferred to another tank after this is settled in, and yes fully cycled filter which I've kept going


----------



## alto (11 Dec 2018)

Bit messy but if you’re drain tank, it should be fairly easy to just place the offending stone as the lower stone rather than an upper stone

Obviously it can also just wait while you find a more suited stone

I’ve got one much the same in my new (impulsive re)scape - it’s holding wood stable and I’ll just put it on _ignore_ until I sort out a better one (this one fits perfectly re size/shape just the color is very light grey in a sea of darker greys)


----------



## Kalum (11 Dec 2018)

The offending stone is one full stone and it's not supporting anything so can be switched out in seconds.the colour is actually the same as the one to the left but this catches the light more as its out in the open, it doesn't look as bed in person and more the lighting of the photo, but the stone to the right is darker but that is supporting and fits perfect for the job, compromise


----------



## rebel (12 Dec 2018)

Scape looks minimalistic. Watch out for increasing kH from those stones given no aquasoil for buffering.

Aquaone is doing optiwhite tanks now?? Is it possible to show a closeup of the silicone work?


----------



## Costa (12 Dec 2018)

Very nice wood piece, good job with the scape. Did you add any fertilized soil mix under the Lab Plata?


----------



## foxfish (12 Dec 2018)

Looks good although you will have to keep an eye out for algae with such a low mass of plants. (A six week dry start might have been an idea)


----------



## Kalum (12 Dec 2018)

Yeh minimalist was the more what as I was after with this, although there is cyperus helferi and hygrophila pinnatifida (will be getting another pot) planted at the back and side but they are slow growers as well

There is Amazonia under the sand at the back where I've planted in the substrate but it's only maybe 1/4 of the footprint

I have VERY soft water so a slight increase might be a good thing for the shrimps 

I've chucked in a pot of frogbit to help with the low plant mass and will keep lights off for 2-3 days then introduce lighting very slowly in the coming weeks, hopefully will give the plants a chance to get to grips given the low plant mass as stated and don't want an algae battle 

It's an older aquaone range which they've sadly discontinued. It's good quality and silicon is minimal and tidy but it's not on par with the silicon work on my ADA 45p


----------



## alto (12 Dec 2018)

Kalum said:


> I've chucked in a pot of frogbit to help with the low plant mass and will keep lights off for 2-3 days then introduce lighting very slowly in the coming weeks, hopefully will give the plants a chance to get to grips given the low plant mass as stated and don't want an algae battle


I can see low light doing just fine by various algae’s (ie most algaes are very good at managing active growth even under low light conditions) but most plants are not receptive to this ... at least it’s far from the preferred state


----------



## Kalum (17 Dec 2018)

Nearly a week in and currently running lights at 10% with a 5 hour photoperiod with half hour ramp up/down either side. 50% Water change on Saturday and the ammonia leaching from the Amazonia is already being delt with by the mature filter so only a tiny trace is showing (good to know i didn't kill the bacteria while re-scaping). Plants seems to transitioning ok so far with no growth but no melt either (fingers crossed). No algae but early days, will post a warts and all either way.

Never had any lucky with Frogbit and this is no different. Dosing full EI so overkill but still seeing yellowing of leaves.

I've caved already and decided to rig CO2 back up to this so awaiting my bottle to be refilled and dosing excel in the mean time (past 2 days). Plan will still be to keep lighting as low as possible but with CO2 to give the C.helferi and  Hygro Pinnatifida a chance

Planned lighting and CO2 will be....

09:00 - CO2 on
11:00 - Lighting ramp up over next hour
12:00 - Lighting at full (whatever % I end up on)
18:00 - Lighting ramp down over next hour and held at 5% for viewing
19:00 - CO2 off
21:00 - Lighting off

Had a slight rescape of the stones, will post a pic later and comments welcome


----------



## Kalum (18 Dec 2018)

Exactly a week in and have moved and put a few new stones in the front, planted some Crypt. Beckettii from another tank on the left and moved the H. Pinnatifida from the left to join the rest at the back middle, also planted some behind the stones at the front under the wood but it's pretty shaded so not sure it'll take off but will see

The brown dying bit on one of the C. Helferi in the 2nd last pic was like that when planted, should really cut it off, no melt so far. CO2 (gas) will be in at the weekend


----------



## TBRO (18 Dec 2018)

Really like the scape! Floating plants are definitely a good idea as the Buce establishes. 

I found Pinitifada to be very fussy but it does grow well attached to wood etc. 

Did you consider using aqua soil behind the wood? Think the crypts would appreciate it. 

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalum (18 Dec 2018)

Thanks TBRO 

There is Amazonia capped with la plata all along the back for the C. Helferi and H. Pinnatifida but the crypts are just in sand up the side, they've been doing well in 2 of my non co2 tanks with just normal sand so hoping they will appreciate the added co2 in this and worst case I'll stick a root tab or 2 in

I've got a small bit of pinna attached in between the 2 bits of wood up top as well


----------



## Kalum (26 Dec 2018)

2 weeks in and things seem to be going OK, want this to be a warts and all so will document my good and maybe questionable decisions along the way...

I've got very soft water (1.6dGH according to water report) so I decided to add 2g of calcium sulphate at the last water change, something I didn't bother with in the last tank as shrimp seemed to be doing fine and breeding well. This has coincided with my frogbit now bouncing back and the yellowing stopped

Doing a pH profile today and tomorrow to fine tune co2, currently at 3bps with co2 on 2 hours before lights and lights at 15% for 6 hours, dosing full EI

Few small holes in pinna, beckettii struggling a bit, buces doing OK with a slight bit of yellowing on a couple of leaves

No algae in sight so far


----------



## Kalum (28 Dec 2018)

On my 3rd pH profile today and getting to grips with the Co2 uptake

1st day - filter flow 100% @ 3bps, drop to 6.2
2nd day - filter flow 80% @ 3bps, unsteady drop to 6.4
3rd day - filter flow 80% @ 4bps

Flow has been reduced a bit as it was a bit much for the fish, still good flow around the tank as its pretty open but that is obviously not helping CO2

The thing that's getting me is my control glass measurements, sample was taken the night before the first day and left to de-gass overnight, readings on the first day were 7.1 to 7.5, readings on the 2nd day much higher between 7.6 and 8.0.


----------



## Kalum (28 Dec 2018)

Just to add, surface drop checkers are consistently lime green even at night, substrate drop checker is just lime green early afternoon and green at night. No surface agitation at all, just an ever so slight ripple

Currently sitting around 3.5dKH

So going by the chart I should be aiming for a drop to 6.6pH but drop checker is still green at that, going to aim for a consistent drop to 6.3pH and keep an eye on the fish


----------



## Simon Cole (28 Dec 2018)

It's just the pH returning to its deprotonated state because the carbonic acid formed due to the presence of carbon dioxide is in equilibrium and this gas has been liberated overnight from the aqueous solution. This is the chemistry: http://ion.chem.usu.edu/~sbialkow/Classes/3650/Carbonate/Carbonic Acid.html. Although, in you tank, bear in mind that the plants should be respiring overnight, so the pH swing I predict would not be as great. It would be worth testing this if you were concerned.


----------



## Kalum (28 Dec 2018)

Simon Cole said:


> It's just the pH returning to its deprotonated state because the carbonic acid formed due to the presence of carbon dioxide is in equilibrium and this gas has been liberated overnight from the aqueous solution. This is the chemistry: http://ion.chem.usu.edu/~sbialkow/Classes/3650/Carbonate/Carbonic Acid.html. Although, in you tank, bear in mind that the plants should be respiring overnight, so the pH swing I predict would not be as great. It would be worth testing this if you were concerned.



Thanks Simon but I'm more meaning the difference in the control glass, 1st days measurements were around 12 hours after sample was taken and after a lot of agitation to de-gass, 2nd days measurements were from the same glass water but 36 hours later, I would have thought 12 hours was enough to de-gass but obviously not


----------



## Kalum (28 Dec 2018)

Today's pH profile, much happier with this. Changed CO2 to now come on at 9:30 and will check if it reaches 6.3ph by lights on at 12


----------



## Simon Cole (29 Dec 2018)

I understand Kalum. So in the absence of carbon dioxide, the control glass is returning a stable pH of around 8. It took a rather long time - which is great information to share. In your tank you have had success at getting the pH slightly higher overall value and it looks more stable overnight. Well done my friend.


----------



## Kalum (1 Jan 2019)

Added my chihiros doctor a couple of days ago and it seems to have affected the pH drop by about 0.2pH (coincidence or not). Adjusted CO2 and running another profile today then will run tomorrow with it off to see the difference

Slight yellowing of frogbit in the past couple of days

Closed down my shrimp tank so replanted some of the C.beckettii on the left


----------



## Kalum (2 Jan 2019)

Another water change today along with a filter clean and 2 100g bags of purigen added, eheim biomech removed and seachem matrix and some biohome media added instead (had excess from another tank)

Cheap pH pen has given up so might get a hanna one if I can find a good deal


----------



## Ady34 (2 Jan 2019)

Looks exceptionally clean, testament to you.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Kalum (2 Jan 2019)

Thanks Ady much appreciated, only 3 weeks in so early days yet

Standard poor Celestial Pearl Danio pics as they startle so easily when up close but will be out in the open if still

Pictures don't do them justice and the oranges are very bright including the bellies of a couple


----------



## Alex Papp (3 Jan 2019)

Really like the ADA sand, nice selection of buces. Only thing I would add is maybe some  Vallisneria nana behind the wood, although maybe this isn't the look you're going for.


----------



## Kalum (3 Jan 2019)

Alex Papp said:


> Really like the ADA sand, nice selection of buces. Only thing I would add is maybe some  Vallisneria nana behind the wood, although maybe this isn't the look you're going for.



Thanks Alex, there is Cyperus Helferi planted behind the wood back left so very similar to what you're thinking, just a lot of growing to do until it shows itself but fish are enjoying it even at its low height so far

This was planned as a slow grower so plenty of time for that down the line


----------



## Kalum (7 Jan 2019)

Managed to get my hands on 10 more CPD's to bring the number up to 15 in the tank now

Settling in really well and aren't shy in the slightest and are happily following the green neons everywhere out in the open, my existing 5 older CPD's have been shy so far in this tank but hopefully the numbers will bring them out

Can't wait to see them colour up and forgot how pale they are to start with


----------



## Kalum (7 Jan 2019)

Also upped the lighting slightly so 2 of the 5 hours are at 20%, with the remaining 3 hours still at just 15% with a 30min ramp down either side

Will up it very slowly over the next few weeks depending on how everything reacts. As long as I'm getting good healthy growth across the board I'm happy for this to be as low light as possible


----------



## Lee iley (8 Jan 2019)

Cpd what fish are these please? They look a nice fish are they shrimp safe


----------



## Konsa (8 Jan 2019)

Hi Lee
Celestial pearl danio,
Galaxy rasbora,
Danio margaritatus
Microrasbora sp Galaxy
All names of this fish.
They are small size fish so sould be ok with shrimps.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Kalum (8 Jan 2019)

As Konsa mentioned they are fine with shrimp and don't pay attention to them for majority of the time, they might hunt the occasional shrimp baby but that's to be expected from any fish


----------



## Lee iley (8 Jan 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## Kalum (12 Jan 2019)

Very impressed with purigen, since adding a couple of bags water is crystal clear

Fitted a frosted background but it's more white than transparent, will see what it's like during the day but more than likely will come back off tomorrow

LED sunrise/sunset light fitted, need to move up so it's brighter


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (12 Jan 2019)

Now that’s a well kept tank. Nice work!
I don’t know if it’s the lighting, but I think the tank looked better without the frosted background. Looks great either way though!


----------



## Kalum (13 Jan 2019)

Thanks TAA

'frosted' background is off, far too white so will be on the hunt for a more transparent version to put on


----------



## Steve Buce (13 Jan 2019)

Nice tank, gotta love a bit of buce


----------



## Kalum (14 Jan 2019)

Thanks Steve

Upped the lighting again slightly by added an extra hour at 20% and extended the ramp down to 6pm till 8pm at 5% 

Noticed a few shrimp which can only be a few weeks old so hopefully means they are breeding since the move into this tank, had around 6 shrimp deaths since moving but all seemed to be fairly old so probably struggle to adapt more, plus they've never been in with fish before so possibly shock 




 

 
Doesn't look like it but there around 50 here at a rough count


----------



## Kalum (1 Feb 2019)

Just realised i haven't updated this in a couple of weeks, will put a pic or 2 up tonight.

General tank stats at present:

Full EI dosing
CO2 @ 3-4bps (lime green at lights on)
LC (Excel) - 2ml daily
Lighting period = 1pm till 4pm @ 25%, 4pm till 6pm @ 15% then a ramp down over 3 hours with lights off @ 9pm
Eheim Pro 4 350t set at 100% 
Temp is 22deg

15 CPD's,15 green neons, 4 ottos and a squad of breeding cherry shrimp (50+)


----------



## Lee iley (1 Feb 2019)

Kalum said:


> Very impressed with purigen, since adding a couple of bags water is crystal clear
> 
> Fitted a frosted background but it's more white than transparent, will see what it's like during the day but more than likely will come back off tomorrow
> 
> ...


Were do you put the bags of purigen? In the filter? How long do they last? Do you need them in the tank all the time? 

Cheers lee


----------



## Kalum (1 Feb 2019)

Lee iley said:


> Were do you put the bags of purigen? In the filter? How long do they last? Do you need them in the tank all the time?
> 
> Cheers lee



Yup in the filter like any other media, for me that's the last thing it goes through before water comes back into the tank, lasts indefinitely as far as I know as you can refresh it by cleaning with bleach

You don't NEED purigen ever, I only use it for that extra bit of water clarity but it's a luxury item not a necessity


----------



## Kalum (2 Feb 2019)

So I noticed my first bit of algae in this tank, the dreaded BBA. CO2 is maxed out for the tolerance of the fish so the only change is upping the lighting to 25% for the past week or so, tank has very good flow and its in the highest flow area, water changes are down to once a week so CO2 isn't fluctuating because of that

So lights are back down to 20% for 3 hours, 15% for 2 hours then a slow ramp down to zero over 3 hours

Possible I've maxed out lighting for plant mass already at just 20-25%? Dropping the lighting might answer that so will see how it responds


----------



## Kalum (2 Feb 2019)

Found the culprit


----------



## Kalum (3 Feb 2019)

7 weeks in


----------



## Kalum (14 Feb 2019)

Unfortunately found this guy in the drop checker last night, was one of my oldest green neons (year and a half old) and must have been a mission to get into here


----------



## CooKieS (14 Feb 2019)

That's an very sad way to leave planet earth.

Btw,I was wondering why do you put that drop checker so deep in the tank? 

Tank is looking nice, simple but great use and placement of the Wood. I would love to see some giant hairgrass behind it.


----------



## Kalum (14 Feb 2019)

Yeh it's a wee shame and he would have been stuck in the bromo blue liquid for god knows how long

I put the drop checker low as I find it the hardest place to get a good concentration of CO2. I've set my bps to align with it at this level so I know the water above will only ever be a higher concentration and i don't get a false high reading if it was sitting high in the tank (my thinking at least). Plus most of my plants started out as in-vitro so are low level and it gives me a good indication if the CO2 gets to them

Thanks mate. I've got cyperus helferi back left/mid but it's been a slow grower (on purpose) so it's yet to peak over the wood but hopefully will in time


----------



## Kalum (14 Feb 2019)

BBA is appearing where there's daylight hitting the tank and at the top nearest the surface, lights are only at 20% but I might shorten the period as I'm dosing EI, CO2 maxed out and its in a good flow area as usual with it, I'm going to clean the filter again but not sure what else I can do other than spot dose for it to come back 

Good news is the pinnatifida is growing well and nearing on its first trim, cyperus is growing slowly but doing well, buces are doing great 

Added 11 pure white line shrimp in 2 days ago and seem to be settling well but a bit shy from the fish so far, no deaths which I'm happy with as they were posted not collected


----------



## Kalum (14 Feb 2019)

New critters


----------



## Kalum (20 Feb 2019)

PWL shrimp have settled in well with no loses, also culled a few of my herries and introduced 10 new ones to keep a variation in the blood line going

Also added 7 habrosus corys but unfortunately 1 passed on the first 24 hours so down to 6 who seem to be having a great time and have brought the ottos out of their shell and are more active which was the plan 

Also.... More buces on the way, no idea where I'll put them but I'll find a place, this is beginning to be a bit of an obsession


----------



## CooKieS (20 Feb 2019)

Habrosus are awesome corys, love mine too, how big are yours?

Can't get too much buces


----------



## Kalum (20 Feb 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Habrosus are awesome corys, love mine too, how big are yours?
> 
> Can't get too much buces



I've been after them for months as my LFS was struggling to get any from their supplier over in Europe but finally got them in, amazing wee hyper and confident fish and they seem to have brought the rest of the fish out of their shell with their dive bombing antics, mine are around 1.5cm max or about 1cm body 

My new buce order consists of:

Mini Lamandau Purple
Super Red
Mini Coin
Mini Cherry
Spec Brownie

To compliment my current list of:

Deep Purple
Lamandau Mini Red
Lamandau Red
Mini Needle Leaf
Braun Rot/Serimbu

I think a tank reshuffle is in order so I can keep track of it all as it grows out


----------



## Kalum (20 Feb 2019)

Also started my first dose of Rhizotonic today, just 8ml weekly at least initially


----------



## Steve Buce (20 Feb 2019)

Looking good
Following with interest your use of the rhizotonic and its growth effects on the buce


----------



## Kalum (23 Feb 2019)

Now stocked with 11 species of bucephalandra, decided to remove and replant most of the buces so I could plant in groups so I can keep track of them since there's so many now

Also put another frosted background on it and undecided, it's much better than the last but I'm not sure if a background works with this scape or not


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Feb 2019)

I like that frosting looks good and the Buce are amazing mate


----------



## Kalum (28 Feb 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> I like that frosting looks good and the duce are amazing mate



Thanks Jay  the background has grown on me so will be staying for the time being.

I am having second thoughts if pinnatifida is the right plant behind the low section of the wood, tempted to replace this with Hydrocotyle Tripartita Japan or something else to get a bit more of a green background......


----------



## Duplicareus (28 Feb 2019)

Filled with envy at how you kept everything so immaculate!

What is the lighting level now?


----------



## Costa (28 Feb 2019)

Beautiful wood piece


----------



## Kalum (28 Feb 2019)

Duplicareus said:


> Filled with envy at how you kept everything so immaculate!
> 
> What is the lighting level now?



Thanks @Duplicareus appreciate it, lighting is still at only 20% and seems to work well for this tank so far



Costa said:


> Beautiful wood piece



Thanks @Costa got lucky finding the 2 pieces to make it work


----------



## Steve Buce (28 Feb 2019)

I like the new frosted background


----------



## Kalum (28 Feb 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> I like the new frosted background



Cheers @Steve Buce, got to give @soggybongo credit for finding it as I've just copied him


----------



## Kalum (4 Mar 2019)

unless anyone else has a better idea on planting behind the low section of wood (middle to right) then i'm thinking about placing a low stone at the join of the wood and moving the pinnitafida onto that as it's not giving the look i want being spaced out and planted in the substrate, it's a shaded area so might not be great but would give the compact arrangement that i think suits it

Then to the right of that i'm going to add Hydrocotyle Tripartita and if any spare from my small tank also add some of the mini tripartita at the lower end

oh and new phone arrives on Friday so can't wait to get a decent photo of the tank!


----------



## Kalum (4 Mar 2019)

View from the couch tonight after a water change yesterday, also cleaned out the filter which was quite bad after about 2 months (pretty heavily stocked so will up the cleaning on this and is probably partly to blame for the small amount of BBA) . Replaced the standard eheim plastic tubes with course and medium foam


----------



## Kalum (9 Mar 2019)

Had a big maintenance day on my 2 tanks with some planting and minor changes, plus an 80% WC on both

Excuse the bubbles



 

 


Removed the pinnatifida from the substrate and tied to a rock, planted some hydrocotyle tripartita and the mini version to give a bit more depth and texture and some more greenery as well


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Mar 2019)

Looks Good kalum that lil pearl Dannio is looks happy


----------



## Kalum (10 Mar 2019)

Just came home and was admiring the view with nothing but tank lights on as I walked into the living room so thought I'd share


----------



## Kalum (11 Mar 2019)

Another kamakazie fish that's decided to jump into the drop checker  this time a CPD, anyone else have this problem??

Just noticed the water level is very high in this actually so would take nothing for it to swim into, last time water level was low


----------



## CooKieS (11 Mar 2019)

Kalum said:


> Another kamakazie fish that's decided to jump into the drop checker  this time a CPD, anyone else have this problem??
> 
> Just noticed the water level is very high in this actually so would take nothing for it to swim into, last time water level was low
> 
> View attachment 122496





You should really put this drop checker higher in the tank, I'm sure it will avoid this.


----------



## Kalum (11 Mar 2019)

Not sure why that would be causing it but it's worth a try and see if it stops the fish taking a liking to it

It serves a purpose low but I have my co2 set so is only an indicator now anyway


----------



## Kalum (16 Mar 2019)

My battle with BBA seems to be swinging in my favour for the moment, tank maintenance has been upped the last 2 weeks, filter cleaned and spot dosed once with excel, no BBA physically removed and no change to lighting 

Before and after, 1 week apart


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2019)

Spot dosing works very good! Did the same on mine and it never came back, on the same place at least


----------



## Kalum (17 Mar 2019)

Unfortunately lost a habrosus yesterday not long after WC, no idea why and nothing done differently and all usual parameters checked and are fine, all others acting normally so think it's just one of those unexplained deaths

Down to 5 but will bring that up to 8-10 if and when my LFS gets some back in, which doesn't happen very often at all


----------



## CooKieS (17 Mar 2019)

Kalum said:


> Unfortunately lost a habrosus yesterday not long after WC, no idea why and nothing done differently and all usual parameters checked and are fine, all others acting normally so think it's just one of those unexplained deaths
> 
> Down to 5 but will bring that up to 8-10 if and when my LFS gets some back in, which doesn't happen very often at all



I need to buy more too, lovely fishes, unfortunately lost 3 stucked in the eheim skim


----------



## zozo (17 Mar 2019)

Kalum said:


> Another kamakazie fish that's decided to jump into the drop checker



Curiousity kills the cat... 

That is yet have not seen before.. But lately i found a Boraras sp. in my sump alive and well and it was happily swimming in the last compartiment, so it could not get in there via the overflow. Because it had to pass the sponges and biomedia etc. which is impossible.

It was a rather haunted idea and how big are the chances?.. The sump has a lid with a few tiny gaps in it.. The fish must have jumped out off the open top aqaurium. Than bump into the back wall fell down and some howe was so lucky that it bounced into the sump bellow the tank through the small 3x3cm gap from the lid.

Either this or my house is indeed haunted and had a poltergeist catching the fish and put it in the sump to scare the hell out of me.. 

But that didn't work i go for the first explaination.. Even if it's also a million to one that it ever happens again.


----------



## Kalum (23 Mar 2019)

Stocked up for a while now...


----------



## Kalum (27 Mar 2019)




----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Mar 2019)

Looking really nice mate


----------



## Kalum (13 Aug 2019)

Had a very busy year with a lot of time spent away from home (work, holidays, etc...) so updating this has slipped, it will be torn down in the coming month or 2 and sold to make way for the 75P I bought a few months back, the last few months have went as follows (i'll update with a pic later)

After a great start I went away for 4 days back in April and came back to half of the plants melting away
I had changed 3 things just prior to this.....I replaced the plastic Eheim balls for coarse filter media, moved the chihiros doctor to the inlet instead of the mist moving around the tank and double dosed ferts (over 2 days) since i was away, this clearly upset the balance somehow
C.helferi was in a sorry state so was pulled, some buce roots had turned brown so were removed 
Tank has been running ok since but is more surviving rather than growing
Water changes have been less consistent and anywhere between 1 and 2 weeks
BBA (as expected) has taken over some parts of the wood after initially dealing with it (my own fault due to less maintenance)
Thankfully i should now have less time away so can get back into a routine again and get things back on track in the new tank


----------



## Kalum (3 Sep 2019)

Final shot before it's broken down and tank and light are sold and new tank is set up


----------

